# John Deere 314 Hydraulics



## rdevitto (Oct 28, 2009)

There are two long hoses under the frame that go to the piston that lifts the mower deck.
How do I make connections for a plow and can I make the plow angle and lift? It looks like there are only two hoses. Do I need to buy quick connects, detach the hoses and put male and female quick connects so I can use the hoses for the front blade? But then how to I make the blade angle? Thanks.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I believe the 314 was not originally equipped with dual hydraulics on the front. A blade for the 314 will have a manual blade angle with holes for a pin to hold position.

My 322 had two sets of hydraulic lines on the front one next to each frame rail. Yes, the lift cylinder for the blade is on the same circuit as the mower lift, if both pieces were on at the same time it would lift both. I always detached the deck when using the blade. I believe you would need a parts tractor to retrofit dual hydraulics on a 314. There is a lot of parts.


----------



## rdevitto (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank for the reply, it was very helpful.


----------

